# Woman Shoots Self in Florida Patrol Car



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by local6.com*

A woman arrested and handcuffed after a domestic disturbance call in Nassauville managed to get a gun and shoot herself, according to the Nassau County Sheriff's Office, according to WJXT-TV. 
According to authorities, Jean Jesse, 43, appeared intoxicated when deputies arrived. They said she was belligerent and, in the deputy's presence, threatened to kill her father. 
Jesse was arrested on charges of domestic assault and disorderly intoxication, according to the sheriff's office report. 
"She was combative. They handcuffed her, made a quick pat-down search of her and placed here inside the vehicle," Sheriff Tommy Seagraves said. 
A short time later, deputies heard a pop sound coming from the vehicle and returned to see Jesse bleeding from the abdomen. Deputies found a handgun lying next to her and reported she had shot herself. 
Jesse was taken by air ambulance to Shands-Jacksonville Medical Center, where she was reported in critical condition. 
Because no female deputy was available to search Jesse, Seagraves said the male deputy performed a "gentlemanly" pat down, and he obviously missed the gun, WJXT-TV reported. Officials said they also later found a drug pipe on her. 
After the fact, charges of carrying a concealed weapon and possession of drug paraphernalia were added. 
WJXT's Jennifer Bauer learned that Jesse was at her father's house trying to get money to bail her 20-year-old son out of the Duval County jail. Jail records show Richard Guinn is being held without bond on charges including trafficking in cocaine. 
Seagraves said the incident is still under investigation. He suggested that, given the circumstances, the deputy could have performed a more extensive search in front of the patrol car's video surveillance camera of with a witness to ensure that it was appropriate. 
Jesse's family told the sheriff's office that she had surgery and remained in intensive care Tuesday afternoon.


----------

